# Letter from the RMO



## NJL (21 Aug 2007)

Hi, I just got done calling the CFRC, here's the latest.. my OMD's are finally back (VR'd 09/06/ reapplied 02/07/ did my second interview/medical on 7/17/07) and have been sent of for review by the RMO... during the second medical i had to get a couple minor things(foot rash/urine retested) checked by the family dr, which i did and everything came back good(rash has cleared up/urine came back clean/negative) and all the notes have been sent and received..

While on BMQ (9/06) i experienced some high BP (stress related,etc..).. i had to go to sick parade for a few days to get bp/blood tested.. after going 2 days I was cleared by the med staff to resume training and complete the Express test(which due to high bp wasn't able to do 1st time around), was told everything was normal and that it was probably stress related.

Given that I have no current outstanding medical issues... how long could the review take? seems pretty straight forward to me... I've heard 2-5 weeks is that accurate? Hopefully it's speedy.. I've been waiting a while now (hasn't everyone lol), and this seems like the last stage before I'm merit listed than given a job offer.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (22 May 2014)

i had my physical and medical exam on April 10th, i was cleared on everything while i was there but needed to get a professional eye exam done which i did and sent it in. i called my file manager today and was told my file had returned from Ottawa last friday and for an unknown reason i am being sent a letter, (which i haven't received yet) his explanation was it could just be some missing information and he couldnt tell me exactly why being that he doesnt have access to the reasoning. my eyes were a level V2 and everything else checked out fine.
does anyone have a similar story? or even a possible explanation.
my physical fitness and abilities were no question and i did all exams with ease.
thanks.


----------



## DAA (23 May 2014)

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> thanks for the responses, you're right i should wait for the letter. it was just a bit of a shock as there was nothing wrong initially. i hope nothing bad either.
> 
> will post soon with results of letter.



The letter will outline what the problem is.  Chances are, something may have been missing or they want additional information from you.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (29 May 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> The letter will outline what the problem is.  Chances are, something may have been missing or they want additional information from you.


the letter was sent to a previous address that was on my application, however i am always validated through my current address so that was strange. And it turns out i have had to do a urine test and an addictions assessment due to my prior usage of marijuana in high school (5 years ago)
a bummer seeing as that i have absolutely nothing to hide and have been clean for some time. but if i have to do so than so be it. awaiting urine test results and my assessment is next week. hope the RMO wait time after this wont be too bad. Like all others here i have been waiting quite some time.


----------



## CombatDoc (30 May 2014)

To the original poster: It's considered poor form to start two identical threads on the same topic. Furthermore, nobody here (except another applicant) is going to give you medical advice about the recruit  medical process. 

To AB:  You're right. You should stop speculating about topics outside your area of expertise.

To both:  The other thread is locked. I suggest you follow the mods advice: " See the massive drug use thread for further information"


----------



## Nicesmallpolice (7 Jan 2019)

Hey, so I’m starting my recruitment Into the reserves in my city for a Co-Op position, I have passed me Physical & Apptitude Test’s, got past the interview and security screenings, although I heard I am getting a letter from the RMO, what does this mean? 

I was unable to find anything else regarding this topic, so I was hoping to get more information.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2019)

It will be a request for additional medical information.


----------

